# Schaltersteuerung via PC



## Foermchen82 (7. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade Herauszufinden, wie man mittels PC über eine Schnittstelle z.b. eine Lampe ein und ausschalten kann. Leider waren bisher die Lösungen, die ich gefunden habe für mich nicht geeigent.

Folgendes habe ich vor:

Wie schon gesagt möchet ich am PC ein kleines STeuerungsprogramm schreiben, mit welchem ich verscheidene Schaktbausteine ansteuern kann. Optimal wäre es auch, wenn ich auch informationen in meinem Programm empfangen kann.

Ich Programmiere meistens in Java oder C#. Dementsprechend würde ich auch diese Programmiersprachen vorziehe, wenn es da was gibt.

Es gibt zwar von Conrad verschiedene Relaiskarten, jedoch haben die meist nur um die 8 Knäle, was mir aber zu wenig ist. Gibt es vieleicht nich andere Bausteine, die man mit einer Api ansteuern kann?

Ziel soll es bsplw. sein auf einer Modelölbahnanlage die lichter und sound zu steuern und im optimalfall auch die weichen.

Gibt es da irgendwas

Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Klein0r (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mal bei Conrad oder so eine Steckdosenleiste gesehen auf der ein kleiner Webserver läuft und im LAN hängt.

Dann konnte man über ein Webinterface einzelne Steckdosen an und ausschalten.
Das ist aber wohl nicht ganz das was du suchst, oder?

Link müsste ich suchen - war auch nich ganz billig (leicht über 100€ glaube ich).

EDIT:
230V schalten ist wohl nen bischen viel für deine Modelleisenbahn 

lg


----------



## kalle123456 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,


schaue mal hier z.B. 

Gruss


----------



## Foermchen82 (7. September 2008)

Klein0r hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mal bei Conrad oder so eine Steckdosenleiste gesehen auf der ein kleiner Webserver läuft und im LAN hängt.
> 
> Dann konnte man über ein Webinterface einzelne Steckdosen an und ausschalten.
> Das ist aber wohl nicht ganz das was du suchst, oder?
> ...



Ok, also wenn ich mit 230V eine Weiche stelle sieß ich glauub ich damit nen zug auf den Mond *g*


Es muss doch irgenwo einen hersteller geben, der einen Schaltbausstein liefert, den ich bräuchte und der halbwegs moderne programmier apis anbietet


----------



## kalle123456 (7. September 2008)

Da bist du bei Conrad schon richtig, aber frage die Leute mal direkt. Was du brauchst ist ein Logikteil, was du über die seriale Schnittstelle ansprechen kannst. damit hast du die Schaltzentrale und ich bin mir sicher dazu gibt es eine API. Dahinter brauchst du natürlich eine z.B. Triac Schaltung. das ganze kannst du bestimmt komplett kaufen, entweder bei Conrad oder einen anderen Anbieter. Goggle doch einfach mal nach Elektronikbausteine.

Gruss


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (7. September 2008)

Hey,

auch wenn dir 8 Ausgänge zu wenig sind, aber mit ein wenig KnowHow lässt sich das AVR µC Programm sicher umstricken dass du an den EIngangspins auch Ausgänge haben kannst.

Siehe: http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php?cf=detail.php&pg=NQ==&a=MTQ5OTgxOTk= nutzen die Dinger (nur Eigenproduktionen) schon seit knapp 2 Jahren bei uns beim Bund zur Fernsteuerung von Torpedos ;-) Funktioniert wunderbar und ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit...


----------



## PC Heini (8. September 2008)

Hätte da noch was gefunden. http://www.wantronix.de/pdf/decision/multi8255.pdf 
Was ich auch noch gesehen hätte, ne 15 Kanal IR Steuerung. Wieviele Kanäle bräuchtest Du denn?


----------

